# Uukha SX+ VS SX50 limbs



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

Ok folks, I’ve asked, researched, and continued to wander if I’ve been wasting money on high end limbs. No one could really give me the actual facts I wanted to hear so I purchased a set of SX50 limbs to compare to my SX+ limbs of the exact same weight on the exact same riser.

Soooo I’ve been wasting allot of money is all I can say. The SX50 limbs are the exact same thickness, length, width, and curvature. However the SX50 limbs are heavier in their actual mass weight of the limb which can be noticed just by handling. So my next test was to mount them up and check brace and tiller. I did this with exact same string I used on the SX+ Everything came out dead exact I was super impressed by this. So next test was to go out and shoot some bare shafts. Wow I was blown away, exact same tune as my SX+ limbs, I assumed it would be stiff because it is suppose to be a slower limb??? Exact same tune. So next I needed to back up to 20, 30, and 40 yards to shoot some fletched and bare shafts to see if I had the same trajectory. I was blown away, they were smoother drawing, just as quiet if not quieter then my SX+ limbs and they were just breath taking smooth. I cannot believe my personal findings, the SX50 limb is smoother drawing then my SX+ limbs and shoots the exact same arrow the same. WOW is all I can say.

I can get 2 sets of SX50 for the price of one set of SX+ Limbs. I assumed the SX50 limbs would be slower and harsher draw. I find the SX+ limbs stack more up front for me.

If your on the fence trust me I am blown away by my personal findings.

I did not shoot through a chrono and there is no need too, bare shaft flys the same and trajectory is the same. They are not slower if they were my bare shaft would have been stiffer.

Hope this helps someone who is on the fence like I was, it’s expensive trying things but sometimes you just got to pull the trigger and hope it works. I would hate to see someone on a tight budget spent the money on a set of SX+ limbs when they can get the SX50 for half price.


----------



## strugglesticks (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks for the review! You should have waited to post your findings until after you unload your SX+ limbs in the classifieds. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnman57 (May 27, 2021)

I’ll give you $100 per limb for your Sx +
come in!


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

strugglesticks said:


> Thanks for the review! You should have waited to post your findings until after you unload your SX+ limbs in the classifieds.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


😂


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

mtnman57 said:


> I’ll give you $100 per limb for your Sx +
> come in!


Sir you may need to go check the prices of these limbs out first.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Bent Limb,
I was waiting for a report like this, thanks for doing it.
I just ordered a set of SX50 longs.

I was leaning towards getting the 80s so you saved me about 200 bucks.

my bet is that if you Chrono those limbs, the Sx would be a little faster, but that’s not a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

Beendare said:


> Bent Limb,
> I was waiting for a report like this, thanks for doing it.
> I just ordered a set of SX50 longs.
> 
> ...


I would say your probably right, but it’s not enough difference to change my arrow tune, which is awesome.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

The SX50 and Gobi both are so nice and for the price as good as most double the price. 
In my crono testing on set of gobi limbs they were only 4-5fps different from Altai the same specs with same arrow and string .


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

Breathn said:


> The SX50 and Gobi both are so nice and for the price as good as most double the price.
> In my crono testing on set of gobi limbs they were only 4-5fps different from Altai the same specs with same arrow and string .


Thank you John for posting numbers for folks. I need to get a good chrono!


----------



## Longbowfanatic (Mar 5, 2016)

Nice review, Bent. Thanks for the limb comparison. I've been looking at the SX50, but this makes future decisions easier.


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

Longbowfanatic said:


> Nice review, Bent. Thanks for the limb comparison. I've been looking at the SX50, but this makes future decisions easier.


I will be honest I got more of them coming if that tells you how impressed I am with them.


----------



## mtnman57 (May 27, 2021)

I have a question. Is there any limbs other than uukha that have the same smooth draw for 29+ guys, other than super curves


----------



## Jim Casto Jr (Aug 20, 2002)

Before I switched to Uukha limbs I was very fond of W & W Winex limbs. They had a similar feel through the draw cycle; very smooth and softened on the back end.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I like the W&W limbs and think their cheaper line- the WNS limbs Are about the best deal out there.

IMO, They do not have the same feel on the backend of the Uukhas.
orher super curve limbs are Border, some MKs, and a couple US made options; morrison and another outfit I cant think of.

The Borders felt softer at FD than my Uukhas. It’s worth noting that many don’t like the soft feel of all the super curves at full draw as they think they get a better release with the other limbs.

-


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

Aside from speed, I would also compare smoothness and stability between those two models of limbs. The previous generation Uukha limbs would have you choose between smoothness and stability between their two top-of-the-line models (XX and VX+).

You may have not noticed these other differences, but archers having longer draw lengths may notice it. For competitive recurve archers, stability is very important because they shoot up to 70m distance.


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

mtnman57 said:


> I have a question. Is there any limbs other than uukha that have the same smooth draw for 29+ guys, other than super curves


Trad tech extreme are sweet


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

What do you find with these in terms of “feel” for poundage meaning does pulling say 40lb feel that way or is it softer ?

thank you


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

Az archery said:


> What do you find with these in terms of “feel” for poundage meaning does pulling say 40lb feel that way or is it softer ?
> 
> thank you


All of the Uukha limbs I’ve draw feel 10 pounds lighter to me then they really are. This is all personal feel and is subject per archer, the reason is they do not stack like a conventional style limb as much per inch, this is why you find so many folks with a long draw who shoot them love them. If I had a 28” draw there would be allot of limbs that would be smooth. Being 29.75” this changes things allot, 2-3 pounds per inch gain in draw is a huge gain that I don’t cate for.


----------



## barefoot ranger (Jun 2, 2021)

I just looked up the price of the SX+......glad I was sitting down!

Thanks for sharing Bent Limb. Good info.


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

Chrono may be off however a friend tested the two limbs yesterday and only 3fps slower on his chrono with the sx50 being 3 FPS slower then the sx+ If I remember correctly.

Best way though to tell actual data is with a shooting machine through a chrono.


----------



## blue_ridge (Mar 20, 2008)

Beendare said:


> I like the W&W limbs and think their cheaper line- the WNS limbs Are about the best deal out there.
> 
> IMO, They do not have the same feel on the backend of the Uukhas.
> orher super curve limbs are Border, some MKs, and a couple US made options; morrison and another outfit I cant think of.
> ...


The EX1, HX10, UX100, XX, Saiga and Tuulai are all conventional curve limbs, nothing super curve about them, YET they are still very smooth on the backend. So the smoothness is not due to the let-off from a super curve, it is in the carbon monolith construction.


----------



## pipcount (Oct 9, 2012)

lameduck said:


> You may have not noticed these other differences, but archers having longer draw lengths may notice it. For competitive recurve archers, stability is very important because they shoot up to 70m distance.


This is absolutely true. My thought is "For what archer does it matter?" Does anyone have some test data that shows "increase stability by x, your accuracy improves by y?"
I doubt for a guy like myself, with 6" groups at 20yds, it matters.
I am absolutely sure for guys in Olympics at 70yds it matters.. but how much? If you shoot 144 arrows, how much does your score improve if the limbs are, say, twice as torsionally stiff?

I remain super super pleased with my two sets of sx50 XL limbs. My #1 criteria was simply reduce stacking at my 31.5" draw, for which they perform admirably. Zero stacking to note on 25" riser, measured results 100% linear within my instrumental error limits. That out of the way, all other criteria are great! And, as Bent has noted, the darn things seem amazingly consistent limb to limb- I can swap out on my riser the lighter and heavier limbs and make zero changes to rig other than maybe different arrows.

Truth be told.. at my skill level, I dont really notice slight increases in speed or "stability"- For a while, after a shoulder injury, I was shooting light Galaxy Silver Star limbs.. If they had not stacked for me I would still be shooting that brand...for ~$130.


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

Here is some pics of shooting tonight at 20 and 30 with the sx50 on my wf-19


----------



## stikbow208 (Dec 15, 2013)

Other than the Nature limbs being weighed on a 19" riser what would be the difference between the Gobi and SX50 limbs? Price difference is little. I'm asking about ease of draw, smoothness, quiet and performance. I stopped shooting paper 30+ years ago and only hunt or practice in the yard so I don't need the degree of accuracy that some of you want.

Also, for those of you that have ordered limbs from Alternative how did that work for you? Were there any problems with customs or extra charges?


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

stikbow208 said:


> Other than the Nature limbs being weighed on a 19" riser what would be the difference between the Gobi and SX50 limbs? Price difference is little. I'm asking about ease of draw, smoothness, quiet and performance. I stopped shooting paper 30+ years ago and only hunt or practice in the yard so I don't need the degree of accuracy that some of you want.
> 
> Also, for those of you that have ordered limbs from Alternative how did that work for you? Were there any problems with customs or extra charges?


Nothing, other then I find the Gobi to not hit the weight as good. They are +-2.5 pounds so depending on your riser you could get a pair of 45 that come in at 42.5 pounds or some that come in at 47.5 pounds at 28” so that being said it’s a big deal to me but may not be to you! Same limb just less graphics on the Gobi, the Gobi I’ve “heard” is a second sx50 meaning it couldn’t meant their tight tolerance on weight so it becomes a Gobi limb. ????


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

stikbow208 said:


> Other than the Nature limbs being weighed on a 19" riser what would be the difference between the Gobi and SX50 limbs? Price difference is little. I'm asking about ease of draw, smoothness, quiet and performance. I stopped shooting paper 30+ years ago and only hunt or practice in the yard so I don't need the degree of accuracy that some of you want.
> 
> Also, for those of you that have ordered limbs from Alternative how did that work for you? Were there any problems with customs or extra charges?


The issue with alternative is if you have a problem, Lancaster will take care of you allot easier then alternative, to me that’s worth the extra dime.


----------



## triumph (Dec 24, 2009)

stikbow208 said:


> Other than the Nature limbs being weighed on a 19" riser what would be the difference between the Gobi and SX50 limbs? Price difference is little. I'm asking about ease of draw, smoothness, quiet and performance. I stopped shooting paper 30+ years ago and only hunt or practice in the yard so I don't need the degree of accuracy that some of you want.
> 
> Also, for those of you that have ordered limbs from Alternative how did that work for you? Were there any problems with customs or extra charges?


Just ordered sx+ from alternative 4 weeks possibly. Let you know


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

I’ve strung up about 8-10 sets of gobis , 4-5 sets of sx50 . Havnt had any that weren’t within 1 pd of spec . Some of that depends on pocket angles on risers also . First shipment of Gobi I got in was 4 sets . I strung all 4 sets on same 19inch riser with same string and rated at 45 pds they all ranged within .5 pd of each other . Pretty impressed with their repeatability so far .


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Breathn said:


> I’ve strung up about 8-10 sets of gobis , 4-5 sets of sx50 . Havnt had any that weren’t within 1 pd of spec . Some of that depends on pocket angles on risers also . First shipment of Gobi I got in was 4 sets . I strung all 4 sets on same 19inch riser with same string and rated at 45 pds they all ranged within .5 pd of each other . Pretty impressed with their repeatability so far .


How would you compare to Hoyt velos or tradtech extreme ?


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Az archery said:


> How would you compare to Hoyt velos or tradtech extreme ?


Do you see any advantages of upper end ones vs Gobi ?


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Bent_Limb said:


> I will be honest I got more of them coming if that tells you how impressed I am with them.


Have you tried a Satori riser ?


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Az archery said:


> How would you compare to Hoyt velos or tradtech extreme ?


Smoother than both listed and bit faster


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Breathn said:


> Smoother than both listed and bit faster


Thank you


----------



## blue_ridge (Mar 20, 2008)

i just obtained some Gobi limbs and noticed the ILF fitting has NO through hardware. So buyer beware if you intend to swap out for DAS fittings, it can’t be done. Not sure if this is the new standard at Uukha or just for the nature models.

That aside, my first time shooting any S-Curve and I definitely like the feel. It’s early yet, but I think I might like these more than my EX1’s. I have moved on from Super Curves though, so will definitely put these though extensive testing to see if the feel is matched by the performance and consistency.


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Ordered a pair today


----------



## mtnman57 (May 27, 2021)

I believe hardware the same on all Uukha limbs. John can confirm. I got a set of altais from him. butter. Gonna be hard to find something to beat them


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Yeah all of them the ilf bushing is threaded into the limb . The threads are formed in the actual limb . I asked about ordering sets with old style thru bushings but they aren’t offering that .


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

I had ordered a set of the Sx50's a week or so ago....and didn't see confirmation of my Order from Alternative services. Turns out their confirmation email went to spam so they cancelled.

After thinking about this, I went ahead and ordered the Selenga's instead. These seem to be the same as the Sx80's, 80% carbon, lighter than the Sx50's so they should be a little faster and they had them in the weight I wanted- 50# rated on a 19" riser. These should be a little heavier at my 30" DL....but in the range I wanted at a cheaper price than the 80's so what the heck. Selenga's at $540 vs the $410 for the 50's...probably worth it to me. 

Is anyone shooting these Selenga's or SX 80's currently?

__


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

I been shooting the Gobi limbs on a JC Optimus riser last few months. Just a sweet combo!

Good review. I enjoyed the read!


----------



## MarkZian (May 4, 2020)

A friend lent me the selengas. 

I currently shoot ex1 49lb at 31 on a Das HT 21

The 45lb selengas came in at 48 on the same riser. 

13 twists taken out of the string gave me the same brace height and the tune pretty much the same. 

I was surprised as I weighed the mass of both limb sets and the selenga was 7 grams heavier per limb. 

I don't have a crono so no idea on speed. 

From my perspective it doesn't not warrant the upgrade from the ex1, unless i wanted to change poundage. 

The draw was very smooth and on that front i think the uukha diagram with comparison to the curve profile was spot on. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Thx Mark.

Well dang, Uukha claims the selengas are lighter


----------



## roosiebull (Oct 3, 2010)

good review, and has my interest!

i really want to like ilf, i just haven't found a riser i like... my DAS tribute was a sweet riser, i just can't get into the metal risers... tried that riser and a 21" satori.... had a 3 rivers riser that was wood, pretty simple, and looked ok, but i couldn't get comfortable with the grip.

the limb options for ilf is pretty crazy... maybe i'll eventually order a Stalker riser and revisit ilf. i think i would like some of the uukha limbs


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

Breathn said:


> Yeah all of them the ilf bushing is threaded into the limb . The threads are formed in the actual limb . I asked about ordering sets with old style thru bushings but they aren’t offering that .


Did they tell you why they changed for the threaded version versus the bushing style?
The bushing style is time proven and I feel also the stronger system of the two.


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Belicoso said:


> Did they tell you why they changed for the threaded version versus the bushing style?
> The bushing style is time proven and I feel also the stronger system of the two.


No they didn’t give a reason for it


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Shot my new set very sweet


----------



## renaissancewoman (Jun 21, 2021)

Thanks for the review! My Uukha Tuulai should be in tomorrow, after talking to a lot of people I came to the conclusion that there is not much to gain from jumping up the $200 for the next level Uukha limb, but we’ll see. Currently shooting w&w and liking them a lot, but wanted something not so flashy for hunting. 

I’m interested at how the entry level Uukhas will perform compared to mid range other limbs. Entry level Uukha are still $300 more than entry level w&w or TY… but I’m guessing they’re worth it.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

renaissancewoman said:


> ... Entry level Uukha are still $300 more than entry level w&w or TY… but I’m guessing they’re worth it.


The entry level Uukhas are less than $300. Are you saying W&W will pay you to get their entry level limbs?


----------



## jason miller (Oct 3, 2006)

Where are the entry level Uukhas under $300? SX50’s are $450 at Lancaster. Gobis are $324.74 plus probably $25-$35 shipping from Alt. They have the Tuulais and Evos on clearance for under $300, but nothing left in any kind of specs that hardly anyone shoots.

If there’s a place with Uukhas under $300 in longs and a usable weight, I’d love to know about it.


----------



## lameduck (Jul 24, 2019)

jason miller said:


> Where are the entry level Uukhas under $300? SX50’s are $450 at Lancaster. Gobis are $324.74 plus probably $25-$35 shipping from Alt. They have the Tuulais and Evos on clearance for under $300, but nothing left in any kind of specs that hardly anyone shoots.
> 
> If there’s a place with Uukhas under $300 in longs and a usable weight, I’d love to know about it.


Sorry, I wasn't paying attention to the price of the new series limbs. I only had the Tuulai and EX1 Evo2 limbs in mind.


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

They are still smooth as silk and fast both the Sx50 and the sx+. Hold tune and weight after piles of shots!


----------



## Bent_Limb (Mar 16, 2021)

mtnman57 said:


> I have a question. Is there any limbs other than uukha that have the same smooth draw for 29+ guys, other than super curves


I’ve messed with super curves, and allot of standard ilf limbs and I have not found anything as smooth as uukhas as far as throughout the entire draw cycle. However I do think the backwoods are smoother but almost too smooth. I just like Uukha limbs for the all around fit, tunability, and durability!


----------



## psnguyen (Jun 15, 2018)

Bent_Limb said:


> Ok folks, I’ve asked, researched, and continued to wander if I’ve been wasting money on high end limbs. No one could really give me the actual facts I wanted to hear so I purchased a set of SX50 limbs to compare to my SX+ limbs of the exact same weight on the exact same riser.
> 
> Soooo I’ve been wasting allot of money is all I can say. The SX50 limbs are the exact same thickness, length, width, and curvature. However the SX50 limbs are heavier in their actual mass weight of the limb which can be noticed just by handling. So my next test was to mount them up and check brace and tiller. I did this with exact same string I used on the SX+ Everything came out dead exact I was super impressed by this. So next test was to go out and shoot some bare shafts. Wow I was blown away, exact same tune as my SX+ limbs, I assumed it would be stiff because it is suppose to be a slower limb??? Exact same tune. So next I needed to back up to 20, 30, and 40 yards to shoot some fletched and bare shafts to see if I had the same trajectory. I was blown away, they were smoother drawing, just as quiet if not quieter then my SX+ limbs and they were just breath taking smooth. I cannot believe my personal findings, the SX50 limb is smoother drawing then my SX+ limbs and shoots the exact same arrow the same. WOW is all I can say.
> 
> ...


This is you doing God's work


----------



## KTM_Enduro (12 mo ago)

Uukha limbs are some of the best I’ve ever found out there as far as easy to tune, tiller, and shoot. They do not stack like conventional limbs and this is huge for us guys who are 30” or longer. I have also not noticed any difference in going from the lower end limbs to the higher end.


----------

